# Stereo buzz when lights are on.



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

i have the same problem but this has also been discussed in another thread. and no one knows where the interference is coming from as of right now.

X has a buzz when he presses the brakes ( As do i. Noise increases). i dont know if he has the same headlight buzz as well. He hasnt said any thing about it. If he doesnt, it would mostlikly be because has has a upgraded headlight harness so he might be useing a diffrent ground. 

so for me 
lights on and brakes are what cause the buzz.
i have high quality RCA's with sheilding 
and the grounds from my amps are drilled in to metal and the paint sanded off. i check with a multimeter and have a good ground.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

As I have just installed an amp, components, sub etc I notice the sound you speak of, seems to only affect the driver's tweeter. I do know in my case the speaker wire from the amp is running near the power wire but not right next to it, as well as the crossover is tucked away up front in the kick panel. I am wondering if it is something that is coming from the power wire being next to the main harness and carrying the noise through the vehicle. I can disconnect the amp power and so forth and still have the same results which leads me to believe we may be able to alleviate this with some ferrite chokes..I am going to be investigating the issue further to get rid of it. This noise is with headlights on ,car running only if the car is off , no noise


----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

I just installed my tweeters as well and have the exact same issue. Buzzing from drivers side tweeter. And slightly from passengerside, when car is running with headlights on. I've tried removing the following connections:
High level Input into amp.
Amp power + Ground
Speaker Wire leading to front
speaker wire input into crossover
The only disconnection that stops the buzzing is disconnecting the tweeter from the crossover. which is upfront tucked behind the kick panel .

I've ran all new speakerwire throughout. Are you guys using the stock wire or did you run your own?
If somone has a fix please let me know.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cover your crossovers in aluminum foil it will shield your crossovers and reject the interference from the power wire.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## WinnipegCruze (Aug 1, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Cover your crossovers in aluminum foil it will shield your crossovers and reject the interference from the power wire.


Thanks- I tried this and it didn't work. Helped a tad bit but still bothered me. Moving the crossover to underneath the drivers seat has eliminated the buzzing. There are some spots underneath there that you will get the interference however.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

Run a seperate ground to a better point. Try to get a ground as close to the bare metal of the chassis of the car as possible. Some use the seat mounting bolt hole but you need to make sure you have a good bare metal connection.


----------



## mimetic (Nov 26, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> i have the same problem but this has also been discussed in another thread. and no one knows where the interference is coming from as of right now.
> 
> X has a buzz when he presses the brakes ( As do i. Noise increases). i dont know if he has the same headlight buzz as well. He hasnt said any thing about it. If he doesnt, it would mostlikly be because has has a upgraded headlight harness so he might be useing a diffrent ground.
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure out what the issue was? I am having the same problem.


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

I wonder if it is a relay that makes the buzz as when I flip to high beams it goes away


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AVCruze12 said:


> I wonder if it is a relay that makes the buzz as when I flip to high beams it goes away


Relays don't cause speakers to buzz. It's electrical interference that's being picked up by the signal stream. I'm fairly certain it's coming from the PAC AA-GM44 adapter for most people.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Relays don't cause speakers to buzz. It's electrical interference that's being picked up by the signal stream. I'm fairly certain it's coming from the PAC AA-GM44 adapter for most people.


I wouldn't bet on that.

I disconnected the RCA's from the amps (signal from PAC no longer getting through to the system).
It is the crossovers or the speakers themselves picking up interference. 








I've been too lazy to relocate the crossovers, but I will definitely get to it this weekend.

( the music you hear after I disconnect the RCA's is just the rear doors playing)


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You do that real quick like there ECO and report Back with yer findings !
How many Cross overs are you running ?


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Even with the amp disconnected?...something is introducing RFI or EMI somewhere.... the question is exactly what...I do know when i flip to high beams my noise is 100% gone, I may need to get a schematic and see how the headlamp system is designed as it is very different from cars 5-10 years ago


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.
> 
> I disconnected the RCA's from the amps (signal from PAC no longer getting through to the system).
> It is the crossovers or the speakers themselves picking up interference.
> ...


Keep in mind that I also get this noise, and I don't have passive crossovers that are susceptible to audio interference. There are probably two or three potential causes for this.


----------



## negativepitch (Apr 8, 2013)

It's been a while since the last post, has anyone found a solution to this problem? I'm experiencing the same issues listed above:
No buzzing when car is off
No buzzing when car is on and headlights are off
No buzzing when car is on and high beams are on
Buzzing when car is on and headlights are on. 

I am really hoping that someone somewhere has found a solution. I absolutely love the sound system XtremeRevolution helped me build and the buzzing is just driving me crazy. I've tried all the traditional regrounding solutions to no avail. Somebody please help! :eek7:​


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Forget last post


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey negativepitch,

I'm sorry to hear that you have this vehicle concern. I am not properly trained to offer technical advice but I will like to take a further look into this. Please don't hesitate to send a private message referencing your concern if any extra assistance is needed.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Moving the Crossovers away from the front of the car got rid of buzzing.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-c...78-ecodaves-sq-audio-system-4.html#post470666


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Xtreme have you read resistance to ground from the pac piece?


----------



## negativepitch (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks EcoDave, did some quick testing tonight and that does seem to work. I'll be giving it a more permanent go this weekend. Got my fingers crossed!


----------

